# Moving from NC to Monterrey



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I am in the process (still) of moving to Monterrey from North Carolina for a 3 year assignment. I work for a US company but will be spending 75% of my time working "with" our Mexican partner company.

First question- I need to provide my company 3 moving quotes and I am having a hard time deciding where to start...even with Google.

Does anyone have any leads for national US moving companies that I can use for quotes? Any tips or things to watch out for?

Second question- Since I am an American, how easy it it for me to rent a house there in Mexico before my actual move date? I know I need an FM3 Visa to live there for business but not sure what the requirements/guidelines are to actually have a place to stay before I actually "move". I know I need that info for the FM3 paperwork, correct? Seems like a chicken before the egg scenario and maybe thats why I am a little confused.

The plan would be to have the house rented in December then move the family and belongings in January.

Worse case scenario I can have our Mexican partner company rent the space for me. That is like how we started our China office due to laws there....not sure about Mexico.

any help and tips would be great.

Conor


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can rent whenever you like, even with a tourist permit. When you come to stay, apply for your immigration credencial with working permission from INM, assisted by your company's Mexican branch, within the first 30 days of your tourist permit (FMM).
If you are coming for only three years, it seems somewhat expensive and cumbersome to move household goods. You might find it much easier to store them in the USA and to rent a furnished place instead. If you do use a moving company, be aware that many US movers have no idea how to handle the Mexican Customs situation and the need for brokers, etc. Instead, you will probably have better luck with a Mexican moving company with experience moving expats to Mexico from the USA, such as Strom - White Movers of Mexico,
Most Recommended and Respected Name in Lakeside Area with Lowest Rates.
White Movers of Mexico is one which you might contact. 
Another is seymi.com.mx SEYMI, SA DE CV Servicios de Empaque y Mudanzas Internacionales. Su mejor eleccion en Mexico. Worldwide Moving, Packing and Storage.
seymi.com.mx 
Both have excellent reputations and I feel comfortable recommending them to anyone. They have the necessary contacts with USA moving partners, Mexican customs brokers and warehouses at the border, etc. Most importantly, they know how to handle the paperwork involved.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You can rent whenever you like, even with a tourist permit. When you come to stay, apply for your immigration credencial with working permission from INM, assisted by your company's Mexican branch, within the first 30 days of your tourist permit (FMM).
> If you are coming for only three years, it seems somewhat expensive and cumbersome to move household goods. You might find it much easier to store them in the USA and to rent a furnished place instead. If you do use a moving company, be aware that many US movers have no idea how to handle the Mexican Customs situation and the need for brokers, etc. Instead, you will probably have better luck with a Mexican moving company with experience moving expats to Mexico from the USA, such as Strom - White Movers of Mexico,
> Most Recommended and Respected Name in Lakeside Area with Lowest Rates.
> White Movers of Mexico is one which you might contact.
> ...


Thanks RV. The assignment is for a minimum of 3 years with both sides assuming that it will be for longer. We are only going to be moving the beds, kitchen tables/chairs, and the misc cloths and electronics. The plan is to keep my house here in the US since I own it. Not feeling like selling at this point. We will purchase most of the furniture we need in Mexico. Its actually cheaper than moving it.

Thanks for the reply and the leads!!

Conor


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If that is the case, I really suggest that you bring only the clothes and stuff that you can transport in your car. The beds, tables and chairs will also cost more to ship than they are worth, so why not just leave them in your house. Very good beds and other furnishings are readily available here. We have both queen and king sizes in our home and our rental casita & guest room. All remain comfortable after many years. Save yourself the hassle and expense of moving furniture. Your company may even be happy to pay you an allowance to purchase what you need, instead of paying for shipping.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> If that is the case, I really suggest that you bring only the clothes and stuff that you can transport in your car. The beds, tables and chairs will also cost more to ship than they are worth, so why not just leave them in your house. Very good beds and other furnishings are readily available here. We have both queen and king sizes in our home and our rental casita & guest room. All remain comfortable after many years. Save yourself the hassle and expense of moving furniture. Your company may even be happy to pay you an allowance to purchase what you need, instead of paying for shipping.


All very valid points that I have thought about. We may do just that!! Thanks for the response!


----------



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

*Nc to Mexico*



conorkilleen said:


> All very valid points that I have thought about. We may do just that!! Thanks for the response!


We moved from NC to the Caribbean coast of Mexico last April. As RV ****** said...it's probably best to just take your clothes and fly down. We got several quotes from a whole host of companies in the US and Mexico for a very small shipment. The prices were more than it cost us to buy new down here. So, we packed up four large suitcases, had two carry ons and took a flight. We don't miss anything we left behind/sold.

Also--not sure where you are located in NC but there is a Mexican Consulate in Raleigh and the folks there are extremely helpful in answering your questions. Located on Six Forks Road. (919) 754-0046. Carlos Padilla was our contact there. We were able to get our FM3s processed there and it took just a few days. However,all the rules changed on April 30 so I am not sure you can still do that.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now, you will enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and, within 30 days, begin your application online for a 'no inmigrante' credential. Those who are employed will need the participation of the employer in this process.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

nctomexico said:


> We moved from NC to the Caribbean coast of Mexico last April. As RV ****** said...it's probably best to just take your clothes and fly down. We got several quotes from a whole host of companies in the US and Mexico for a very small shipment. The prices were more than it cost us to buy new down here. So, we packed up four large suitcases, had two carry ons and took a flight. We don't miss anything we left behind/sold.
> 
> Also--not sure where you are located in NC but there is a Mexican Consulate in Raleigh and the folks there are extremely helpful in answering your questions. Located on Six Forks Road. (919) 754-0046. Carlos Padilla was our contact there. We were able to get our FM3s processed there and it took just a few days. However,all the rules changed on April 30 so I am not sure you can still do that.
> 
> Good luck with your move!


We are driving down and not flying. I have a 2 year old and 8 year old daughter that we will need to think about as well. It may be tough to move 4 people and what we "need" to bring with just a few suit cases. I have a 2007 Ford Escape that will be loaded to the hilt, however. I think we can fit it all in, on top, and on the cargo carrier.

I am not retiring there, I am moving for work so I have a little more than a carefree sense of the relocation. All costs will be paid by my company, however the hassle of the movement and customs/duties is not enticing at all. I have already submitted a proposal for a furniture allowance.

I live in Winston-Salem. We need to go to Raliegh to get some other paperwork done as well so I will call them to see what is possible. Thanks for the help!!!

Conor


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Now, you will enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and, within 30 days, begin your application online for a 'no inmigrante' credential. Those who are employed will need the participation of the employer in this process.


RV,
If I am living in Mexico but still working for my US company, what "participation" from employer are you referencing? 

We have a Mexican "partner" company in MTY, but they are in no way affiliated with my company legally. However, my Company is part of a larger COMPANY that does have some manufacturing facilities in MTY although my company does not work directly with our larger parent COMPANY

Do I need participation from our Mexican partner or my companies parent company?

Conor


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To do any work in Mexico, you must have permission from INM (immigration). Your employer normally supplies information regarding your position, the need for your services and their own business and tax information.
Your situation seems a bit 'convoluted', so I don't know how you will handle it. I suggest that you visit or call your nearest Mexican Consulate to discuss the matter. If you can't get INM permission added to your visa, you can't work in Mexico. So, I would suggest that your 'assignment' be well documented and that your involvement with your 'Mexican partner' be firmly established, as they may be the ones to support your application to INM.
Since you haven't given any details of your position or your intended work activities in Mexico, I'm unable to proceed with other ideas.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> To do any work in Mexico, you must have permission from INM (immigration). Your employer normally supplies information regarding your position, the need for your services and their own business and tax information.
> Your situation seems a bit 'convoluted', so I don't know how you will handle it. I suggest that you visit or call your nearest Mexican Consulate to discuss the matter. If you can't get INM permission added to your visa, you can't work in Mexico. So, I would suggest that your 'assignment' be well documented and that your involvement with your 'Mexican partner' be firmly established, as they may be the ones to support your application to INM.
> Since you haven't given any details of your position or your intended work activities in Mexico, I'm unable to proceed with other ideas.


In a nutshell I am an outsourcing agent that works with Mexican companies to manufacture retail displays and marketing tools for large worldwide brands. The goal would be to live in MTY to work directly with our partner company, however not work for them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That will probably put you into an INM category as a 'visiting professional' or 'visiting techniian', etc.
You'll have to investigate further when you apply to INM. Perhaps the consulate can advise you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Couple of things:
-I live in Raleigh and noticed yesterday that the consulate now off Capital Blvd versus on intersection of Six Forks and Atlantic. Lots of banners and signs but not sure all departments. Since you are driving from Winston-Salem, I'd certainly call 1st. If this is the new location, easy to get there-follow I40 toward Raleigh, take Wade Avenue extension toward Raleigh. At the beltline(I440) go under overpass and bear right on I440 toward Wake Forest. The Capital Blvd exit is 2nd after Six Forks Rd exit, bear right toward Raleigh and then get into left lane as you will take left at 1st left. Consulate is large building straight ahead.
-I've not had company move me to Mexico but in every overseas assignment my company had person that coordinated the visa activities. Just showing up could well be problematic and cause you to shuttle to Texas.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> That will probably put you into an INM category as a 'visiting professional' or 'visiting techniian', etc.
> You'll have to investigate further when you apply to INM. Perhaps the consulate can advise you.


Thanks RV. you are very helpful as always.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

As I mentioned we live in Raleigh. We have been driving into central Mexico multiple times a year for 8 years and in fact just returned.
Please let me know if you have any questions about routes, reasonable driving distances, etc.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Couple of things:
> -I live in Raleigh and noticed yesterday that the consulate now off Capital Blvd versus on intersection of Six Forks and Atlantic. Lots of banners and signs but not sure all departments. Since you are driving from Winston-Salem, I'd certainly call 1st. If this is the new location, easy to get there-follow I40 toward Raleigh, take Wade Avenue extension toward Raleigh. At the beltline(I440) go under overpass and bear right on I440 toward Wake Forest. The Capital Blvd exit is 2nd after Six Forks Rd exit, bear right toward Raleigh and then get into left lane as you will take left at 1st left. Consulate is large building straight ahead.
> -I've not had company move me to Mexico but in every overseas assignment my company had person that coordinated the visa activities. Just showing up could well be problematic and cause you to shuttle to Texas.


Conklin- I assure you the plan is not just to walk in. The last 6 months has been the formulating the overall strategy for the reasoning for my transition. I had some personal proposals to submit and have approved but all systems are a go. We have not just got down to the nitty gritty of the move and what it entails.

My Company does in fact have a person that will be helping me with the visa and work permit process. I continue to try to educate myself about the process merely because I would like to know the info before that person starts talking to me about it.

The housing will be easy enough and the moving of personal belongings is still TBD.

This forum has been helpful. I do more reading than posting.

Conor


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Conor - I've just sent you a private message.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Connor, sorry for delayed response but we are in the middle of our annual friends and family tour of the US so not much non-business computer time.
I'm sorry if you took my move comment negatively it's just that in all my overseas moves that was all laid out upfront.
I'm now back in Raleigh and offer still holds about routes and stops as we have been driving Raleigh to central Mexico multiple times a year for about 8 years.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Connor, sorry for delayed response but we are in the middle of our annual friends and family tour of the US so not much non-business computer time.
> I'm sorry if you took my move comment negatively it's just that in all my overseas moves that was all laid out upfront.
> I'm now back in Raleigh and offer still holds about routes and stops as we have been driving Raleigh to central Mexico multiple times a year for about 8 years.


no offense taken. The transition has been in the works for a few months now and like I said, we are now just starting to get into the meat and potatoes of the process. I am not the type of person that likes to have my hand held so I ask tons of questions and often question the answers I am given. Its in my nature.

I would love some advice on how and where to drive to Monterrey. We are leaving as a family in late January.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We will probably leave the day after Christmas so will be a little bit ahead of you.
We all have biases and some of mine are not going through Laredo/Nuevo Laredo and paying all the tolls on the Nuevo Laredo-San Luis Potosi route. Also., I don't like to stay over night in Laredo and San Antonio to where we live is 10-11 hours but not an issue for you. There are also now a lot more hotels between San Antonio and Laredo than there used to be but I would still probably stay in San Antonio as only 2.5hrs or so to the border and Monterrey close enough that an easy drive.
That all being said, it is about 1500 miles Raleigh to the border so a little less for you. We don't have small kids so a little more flexible. We either do the trip in two or three nights.
You could easily get to San Antonio in two days driving but about 11 hour days with stops.
When we had smaller kids we tended to get on the road early and stop earlier so they could blow off steam. Three nights would probably accomplish that. We drive 85 past Greensboro all the way to Montgomery the 1st day and about 8hrs driving(probably 7 for you). We do flip a coin based on traffic and availability of HOV lanes as to 85/285 through/around Atlanta.
We then have shorter 2nd day as we really like to stay in Breaux Bridge, LA for the bayous, food & music. We get there via I65 & the I10/12 combination and takes about 6 hours. If you wanted to push on Lake Charles another hour or so and has a casino/resort just off I10. I should also say that we have a number of friends that prefer the I20/I59 combo from Atlanta and stay in Birmingham versus Montgomery.
From Breaux Bridge to San Antonio also about 6 hours with Houston about mid-point. We sometimes treat ourselves and stay in a Prince William area B&B for two nights to explore the River Walk before driving to Mexico. Depending on where you are going in Monterrey, expect another 5-6 hours+border time.
BTW, in another thread there is discussion of Columbia versus Nuevo Laredo crossing. Seems like Columbia not a good choice right now.
I doubt that you would want to do it but when we want to get "home" faster, we drive Raleigh to Pascagoulah, MS the 1st day(12 hour day-11 for you with stops) and then to San Antonio, about 9 hour day(longer for us as we would go via Houston to Harlingen TX which is our preferred crossing point). Based on what RV ****** said in another thread about the Reynosa bypass, you could do the Houston, McAllen, Reynosa(via Progreso), Monterrey route but I don't see the value of leaving the interstate to save the one toll between Nuevo Laredo & Monterrey.
I know a lot but hopefully useful. Please let me know what else might be useful.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When we come down from NC, we use 59 and 77 from Houston and 183 to Weslaco, TX. Then, FM1015 to Nuevo Progresso, a 9-5 crossing point with good restaurants and a Pemex, ATM, and lots of 'Winter Texans' enjoying the town. From there, straight south through town to Rt. 2, just past the cuota, so you could take either westward, past Rio Bravo to the intersection (new bypass is almost ready) of Rt. 97 south toward San Fernando and Ciudad Victoria. It is 4 lanes & fast, as is Rt. 101 on to Ciudad Victoria. We stay at Hotel Sierra Gorda, in Centro, and go on to Guadalajara in the morning.
Since you are going to Monterrey, You could get on the cuota at Nuevo Progresso and continue west, through Reynosa, on the Rt. 40 high speed cuota to Monterrey; an easy route with no need to stop. You could stay in Weslaco the night before crossing. We use a Motel 8, one exit west of the FM1015 and Rt. 183 intersection, on the south side of 183. 
Enjoy your trip & come on down to the central highlands after you are settled.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This similar route to what we take to the border although we stay in Harlingen(59/77 from Houston) and head directly south to Ciudad Victoria. Depending on traffic takes 4.5-5hrs to Houston so just add 1.5hours to the Breaux Bridge to San Antonio 6 hours and you will be at the border. If you do do this route make sure that when the speed limit drops, that you slow down as tickets seem to be a major source of income.


----------

